# MIG Demerger



## zoo (21 June 2006)

Hi ..any thoughts on mig value post the demerger? Also, thoughts on how long would Mig take to get back to mid $3 levels post split.? Interesting times ahead for mig holders given that split will reduce mig sp as holders are issued with new shares in demerged operations to cover sp fall.... Cheers


----------



## Stan 101 (24 June 2006)

hi, I'd be interested to hear on this also. Unfortunately I haven't anything to add to the discussion.


Cheers,


----------



## boiler123 (4 July 2006)

I don't have a view on the MIG demerger.  However, I think I am going to sell my MIG shares before the demerger - all the complex tax issues which I don't understand and they drive me crazy.     Also, last year it took MIG so long to provide the tax statements to the shareholders for tax returns.  And, when they arrived, it took me weeks to decipher them.  The Australian Shareholders Association gave MIG a brickbat for this.    

There is an interesting article commenting on the MIG demerger in the Australian newspaper - follow this link http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,19537584-16942,00.html.  Would appreciate what you think after reading that article.


----------

